# Suche Ecolog ASI von IFM



## lorenz2512 (7 März 2006)

Hallo,
suche die Software Ecolog ASI von IFM günstig gebraucht für privat.


----------



## Jumper (22 Februar 2009)

@lorenz
Hi auch wenn es aus der untersten Schublade gezogen ist! Wollte ich dich mal fragen ob du mit der asi ecolog software gearbeitet hast!
Hab nämlich eventuell die eine oder andere Frage dazu! 

Und Handbücher scheint es keine (vernünftigen) zu geben


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Februar 2009)

hallo,
das ist etwas her stimmt, die software ist änlich codesys, ich habe dazu ein sehr gutes buch von ifm dazu gehabt, ist sehr einfach.


----------



## Jumper (22 Februar 2009)

Wäre echt kalsse wenn du den namen des Buches noch hättest!Hab nämlich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich was gefunden!
Ich hab mit der Software zwar schon ein kleinwenig gearbeitet (damals in meiner Ausbildung) aber das ist auch schon 5 Jahr her.
Was hast du mit der Software so ungefähr gemacht? Hast du auch die Visualisierung bzw die Simulation benutzt!

Gruß Jumper


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Februar 2009)

hallo,
meinst du ecolog oder asisys? für ecolog hab ich von ifm das handbuch.


----------

